# My fish are acting different.



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

I have mostly Mollies and a couple of Tetras, one just had babies. I keep seeing my fish rub against objects in the tank. Im not sure what that means or what to do?? Im sorta new to this.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

They could be trying to get rid of parasites. What size and temperature is your tank ? Exactly what and how many fish are in it ? Any new fish or plants added lately ?


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

Its a 40g tank, I have 9 fish and about 10 little baby tetras. The temp is about 75 degrees and no i havnt added any thing lately. I have 2 Tetras. not sure the exact name. 4 balloon belly Mollies. 2 other Mollies again not sure the exact name. oh and a bottom feeder.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Try bumping up the temperature to about 82 for a few days. If the problem is Ick, that might be all you have to do. Keep an eye out for any spots or discoloration. Let us know what's going on from time to time. Good luck.


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the help! i will try this and let you know how things are going.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Good luck, keep a close eye on them, and let us know if you see any other symptoms develop. . .


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

There are several possible reasons, which you (we) should explore. Flashing [the term for what you are seeing] can be caused by gill flukes, ich, velvet and other parasites, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and inappropriate GH and pH.

Which fish species are doing the flashing?
What are your water parameters, meaning GH (general hardness) and pH?
Have you tested for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

Byron.


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

Its mostly the Mollies, i seen 3 of them doing it in the last couple of days. And like i said im still sorta new to this so im not sure. Im going as soon as possible to get the water tested. I dont have the test kit..


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

My black Molly is the worst. I see him doing it the most! Whats the fastest way to treat this???, I am also raising my temperature upp to 82 degress. Advice from Fishmonger


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Bradman said:


> Its mostly the Mollies, i seen 3 of them doing it in the last couple of days. And like i said im still sorta new to this so im not sure. Im going as soon as possible to get the water tested. I dont have the test kit..


OK, this is starting to make some sense, if it is just the mollies.

First, on the GH and pH of your water, this you can ascertain from the municipal water supply folks; many have a website with water data posted. If you find it and can't decipher it, post the link and one of us will check. Water params are vital to mollies, and the flashing might very well be due to this.

As for the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate, your fish store should be able to test these. But please ask them for numbers, not some generic term like "looks fine," or "is a bit high but OK" which tells us nothing. Numbers for tests, always, is crucial.

Other very important questions...how long have you had this tank running? And how long have you had the mollies? And when were the last new fish added, if other than the mollies?


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

I have the tank since the beginning of last month and let it run for a week then i cycled it. after that I got 2 tetras and 2 Mollies. Tetras are doing great! 2 weeks ago i just got 2 ballon belly. Those are doing fine.


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

I want to do the best to take care of my fish as best as i can.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I need the other information I asked for, please. Diagnosing a fish problem is not easy, as there are so many factors. When you get sick and go to the doctor, he can't help if he doesn't find out all the facts. So here too.

But, having said that, the short time span of new fish would tend to suggest a parasite, and likely ich. Raise the temperature to 86F and keep it there for a week. Carefully observe the fish to see if any white spots appear; these usually first show on the fins. Ich first attacks the gills where we can't see the spots, which is why the flashing is indicative as a first sign. 

But again, many other issues can cause flashing. Only 3 weeks ago I had to deal with gill flukes [interestingly the first time I've seen this disease in more than 20 years] and the first indicator was flashing. It is always wise to check everything to avoid incorrect diagnosing and treatment, as this can make the problem worse if we err. For instance, with gill flukes the second symptom is very increased respiration, and in this case, raising the temperature makes it much worse because the fish are already having trouble getting oxygen, and the warmer the water the less oxygen it holds.

Byron.


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

I have had the tank since the beginning of last month (april). I put fish in it a week after i set everything up...then did the cycle. then started to put more fish in a week after that. I jI have had the mollies for awhile. I just got 3, 2 weeks ago. 2 0f them have been acting up. and an older one i have had has too. and will raising the temperature affect any of my fish including babies??


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

*Need baby help!*

My tetra just had bout 10 to 15 babies. I have them in a container in the tank. Now my mollies in my tank may have the ich so im raising my temp up to 87 degrees. will this effect my babies any??

Edit by Byron: I came across this post starting a new thread and as it was closely related to the present thread, I moved it. It is always better to stay with one thread on a topic, to avoid duplication of effort and provide better advice since everyone is on the same page as it were.


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

Didnt mean to send the last message. never saw yours. But i do have babies and i dont want to harm them. Will raising the temperature affect them? I know when there more heat theres less oxygen.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

If raising the temp cures the fish, the loss of the fry is immaterial in my view, and that is not to say they would die. I assume these are molly fry.

But you still have not given me the other data asked for, and we are still making assumptions. Though from what you have told us, I think ich is the likely issue. But even so, inappropriate water parameters will only make this worse to deal with as the fish are under further stress.

Byron.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Agreed, the loss of fry is inconsequential - there will be more. Lots more.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Ich is a problem waiting to happen and if conditions are not good or proper in the tank and / or the fish receive a sudden chill, your fish are much more likely to be infected. That, and the possibility of another issue, is why the info requested is so important. My initial responses were admittedly knee jerk. Water quality is almost always the answer and cure for problems with fish.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Bradman said:


> Didnt mean to send the last message. never saw yours. But i do have babies and i dont want to harm them. Will raising the temperature affect them? I know when there more heat theres less oxygen.


You're right, and if you can add a bubbler to help, now might be a good time to do so. . .

That aside, I've been forced to heat-treat for Ich with newly born Molly and Platy fry in the tank, and neither have come to any harm from the heat. Much of this depends on the health of the fish to begin with, and how sick they've already become - as well as water quality, stress, and genetics. . . nobody can _guarantee_ that they'll all make it through, but they have a far greater chance for survival with the treatment than without it - and all future generations as well!

Please try to find the information that Byron requested, too. It is really difficult to diagnose a fish, any more information you can provide can only help - and hopefully they will recover to live a long and healthy life in your care


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

My posts always seem to be a day late and a dollar short. The babies will almost certainly not thrive during this episode; however, for the sake of future fry, conditions must be made right. I understand your concern.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Yet another example


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

heehee. Don't feel bad, I have the same problem! ^_^


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

Whats the question im not answering Bryon? I cam home today and found one of my fish dead. the blacl ballon belly molly ever since i raised the temp. it was fine when i let this morning


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

I also raised my temp up to 87. and I do have bubblers.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Bradman said:


> Whats the question im not answering Bryon? I cam home today and found one of my fish dead. the blacl ballon belly molly ever since i raised the temp. it was fine when i let this morning


In post #7 I asked for the GH and pH, and ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.

The GH you can get from the municipal water people if you don't already know it (you should, as this impacts some fish) and pH too although a test kit for pH is a good investment. Ammonia, nitrite and nitrate you would have to test, or a fish store, if the latter make sure they give you the numbers, not some vague meaningless (to us) term like "looks good."


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

I dont know the GH, PH, ammonia,nitrite, and nitrate levels. I dont have the test kit. I know i should know this but like i said Im still new to this. Helping me out is the best way for me to learn


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Bradman said:


> I dont know the GH, PH, ammonia,nitrite, and nitrate levels. I dont have the test kit. I know i should know this but like i said Im still new to this. Helping me out is the best way for me to learn


The GH of your tap water is not likely to change in the aquarium, so check your municipality's water supply website. It should mention general hardness or total hardness. Might also have pH. If you can't figure it out, which sometimes happens, post the link and I'll take a look.

The reason I am pushing this is that livebearers need moderately hard water, and molly are especially susceptible to softer water. Tetra on the other hand are soft water fish. There is some degree of tolerance, but as this trouble is with the molly, I'd like to be certain the water is suited for them, or not as the case may be. Stress caused by water parameters being off even a bit will weaken fish, making them more susceptible to other health issues.

Ammonia, nitrite and nitrate is worth checking esp in new tanks. A good investment is the API liquid Master Test Kit. It has pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate, all you need. It maybe less expensive online, so consider that.

On the deaths, the higher temp and adding water circulation via the airstone/bubbler is good. I just like to know the above in case we have other issues factoring in. We all learn, sometimes by losing fish.:-( But don't be discouraged.;-)

Byron.


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

I dont even know how to find the website...im sorry. I will get the test kit tomorrow morning, and ill let you know what it reads.


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

Also my fish look very uncomfortable with the temp so high.How long do I have to keep the temperature up?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Bradman said:


> Also my fish look very uncomfortable with the temp so high.How long do I have to keep the temperature up?


A full week. This is because of the life cycle of ich.

You added an airstone (or some bubbling device), correct?

Do a partial water change of half the tank. Replacement water at the higher temperature obviously. You can do this daily. The therapeutic effects of a water change cannot be overstated. To avoid stress, don't go cleaning around in the tank, just stick the hose in and siphon out half the water, then siphon in the fresh. Use a water conditioner of course.

Byron.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Bradman said:


> I dont even know how to find the website...im sorry. I will get the test kit tomorrow morning, and ill let you know what it reads.


Do a Google search of your city/town and "water" or something. Almost every municipality has a website, and the water supply department is certain to be there.


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

yes that is correct. I havnt seen them rubbing against anything so there all doing good now!


----------



## Bradman (May 9, 2013)

http://www.jacksonvilleil.com/index.asp?Type=B_BASIC&SEC={F662B303-6E24-437F-AD33-7C66A0480361} somthing like this?


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is a link to your water quality report; however, it doesn't show the info we need. It says you can call 825-1040 in you have questions. Maybe try that route.

http://www.staugustinegovernment.com/the-city/documents/_PubWrks/documents/WaterQualityRpt2012.pdf


----------

